# Spitfire - LABS Download our latest FREE Library Strings 2 Now!



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2018)

The newest chapter in our LABS series is here. Not only is it awesome — it's FREE! 
​



​ 


This charango — an Andean guitar-like instrument — was recorded back in 2006 by Christian Henson in his Soho flat, on a KM184 mic. This was the instrument that inspired Christian and Paul to create Spitfire Audio.

*6 / ∞*



​ 


Don't have LABS Soft Piano, Strings, Drums, Amplified Cello Quartet, or Electric Piano? Download them now for FREE! 


GET LABS CHARANGO​


----------



## Mornats (May 31, 2018)

Oooh, good to see the new Labs instruments! Unfortunately the Windows app download page (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/library-manager/download/win/) throws a 404. Also, if like me you clicked "yes" to having the app, thinking that it meant the Spitfire Audio Library Manager, there's no way to find the link to it unless you switch browsers (or maybe delve into deleting cookies).


----------



## micrologus (May 31, 2018)

The link to download the Spitfire Audio App for Mac doesn't work actually.


----------



## Anders Bru (May 31, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Oooh, good to see the new Labs instruments! Unfortunately the Windows app download page (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/library-manager/download/win/) throws a 404. Also, if like me you clicked "yes" to having the app, thinking that it meant the Spitfire Audio Library Manager, there's no way to find the link to it unless you switch browsers (or maybe delve into deleting cookies).


I did the same thing. Can't seem to find a "Download the app" link by itself anywhere.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2018)

All should be fixed! Enjoy!


----------



## Mornats (May 31, 2018)

They're working now and the libraries are downloading at a decent pace too.

Here's the Windows link to the app: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/library-manager/download/win/ and this should be the Mac one: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/library-manager/download/mac/


----------



## Chris Hurst (May 31, 2018)

Worked for me. Many thanks!


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

All working! Thank you Spitfire


----------



## gunuph (May 31, 2018)

Didn't work for me at first on Windows 10 as I had an older version of the spitfire library manager installed. Downloaded and ran the one in Mornats first post and then the labs installers appeared in that.
Thank you spitfire -really appreciate these! Any chance you can labs sample a crwth?


----------



## Pablocrespo (May 31, 2018)

For those who have these libraries in kontakt format is there any change?


----------



## Nao Gam (May 31, 2018)

@Spitfire Team will we get to see any of the previous labs besides the soft piano? I didn't get to buy any of those.
Still very nice of you to make these


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> For those who have these libraries in kontakt format is there any change?


I checked with the piano, clearly the samples are the same, but you get a really really nice reverb within the app. The strings, which sound super nice, have also release and tightness as option in the knob. Does anyone know what was the name of the original version of the strings?


----------



## MaxOctane (May 31, 2018)

Are these the old Frozen, Permafrost, or Scary Strings, or something else?


----------



## kriskrause (May 31, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Are these the old Frozen, Permafrost, or Scary Strings, or something else?


According to the promo video, these strings were recorded in October 2017. Looks new to me.


----------



## Mornats (May 31, 2018)

The strings are all new and they sound rather nice (to my amateur ears), especially for a freebie.


----------



## ka00 (May 31, 2018)

kriskrause said:


> According to the promo video, these strings were recorded in October 2017. Looks new to me.



And they sound quite nice. I like the interface and the reverb too. So much so that I'm having another peek at HZS. Need to unplug my computer immediately.


----------



## Mornats (May 31, 2018)

I quite like how all of the Labs instruments are all in the same plugin. By the way, the Labs plugin works in Komplete Kontrol if you're that way inclined


----------



## kimarnesen (May 31, 2018)

I love the minimalistic design, and what a perfect way to get the sample player tested.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 31, 2018)

Since I didn't know how this was going to install I have everything in my download folder. Can I move the folder and use the VST to find the sounds? It didn't seem like there was a preferences menu in the VST.


----------



## sostenuto (May 31, 2018)

Be careful with new App ! Got the Labs instruments and App displayed my Albions content … BUT ...not my EDNA01 Earth.
It listed at bottom of another page and 'settings' offered 'Reset'. *NOT !!!* 
App removed EDNA01 and site is overloaded so new download is creeeeeping at snailpace. 

_Careful with 'Reset' !_


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

Is it just me or the strings, despite the library being not panned, sound a lot prominent from the left? To achieve balance I have to pan it right at about 30


----------



## nulautre (May 31, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is it just me or the strings, despite the library being not panned, sound a lot prominent from the left? To achieve balance I have to pan it right at about 30


It looks like its panned based on where in the register you are playing.


----------



## artomatic (May 31, 2018)

Many thanks @Spitfire Team 
Truly appreciate it!


----------



## pfmusic (May 31, 2018)

Great stuff, working well on Win 10! Thanks Spitfire


----------



## MatFluor (May 31, 2018)

Confirm: Good sound and works nicely on Win10 + Digital Performer 9.5


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 31, 2018)

nulautre said:


> It looks like its panned based on where in the register you are playing.



Yeah, I would guess it is panned after where the individual sections are actually placed in an orchestra, which is pretty normal for ensemble libraries as far as I am concerned.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 31, 2018)

Unfortunately the Mac version of the app just keeps crashing trying to start the download... Or do anything, maybe El Capitan is too old? Can't see any specs?


----------



## christianhenson (May 31, 2018)

Heya it’s not panned it’s just recorded ‘in situ sound as they would do when playing live. If you want to create an ‘Antiphon’ sound I would recommend duplicating your instrument, transposing this dupe up 3 semis then tuning down 3 semis and finally flipping L/R and recording both in unison.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 31, 2018)

Working fine in Windows 10 and Cubase Pro 8.5. Just had a very quick testrun and both sound very nice. At first listen the soft/felt piano should work quite well where other similar pianos might have a bit too much of a personality for more general use (if that makes any sense). And it's probably just me, but the download speed is so much faster compared to the old download app, something I already noticed when downloading the Symphonic Strings Evos.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 31, 2018)

Congrats Spitfire peeps. Installed within 10mins without a hitch. Sound great too. Inspiration strikes..


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 31, 2018)

Thanks, *Spitfire*, for the free Labs revival! Looking forward to downloading the new strings and checking out the player. (I already have the Soft Piano.)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I know what you mean with recorded in situ etc, and it's not what I tried to explain. What I meant is that the sound is mainly coming from the left side, even in the high register. It's not a big deal, but I wonder if others have the same experience (just with the strings, not with the piano)


----------



## Mornats (May 31, 2018)

I've just checked the strings patch and everything seems to be coming from the right sides to me. There's a bias of loudness from the right that's simply the higher tones appearing louder due to the frequencies involved (from my rudimentary understanding of these things!)


----------



## DavidY (May 31, 2018)

I have to say the Windows version of the Spitfire Audio App is *not* impressing me.

It opens in a window that's bigger than my laptop screen resolution, with no way that I can see to resize it, but most of it is just wasted space.
Resizable windows have been a basic feature of Windows apps for many, many years, and can't be hard to implement - why doesn't it allow it?

Spitfire should have got a decent user interface designer in...

(And while I know most professional musicians on here will have bigger screens, my laptop's 1366 x 768 is pretty common and while it would be nice to have a bigger resolution, I don't, and I imagine many potential LABS users won't either.)


----------



## DavidY (May 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> I have to say the Windows version of the Spitfire Audio App is *not* impressing me.


...and when I choose a path to install the library, the path I've chosen doesn't fit so it looks like this. Even though there are acres of wasted screen space nearby.
I'm even less impressed now!


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 31, 2018)

I wonder how many people here are familiar with the old adage, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth."

Granted, a little constructive criticism can sometimes be helpful; but it's probably wise to set the bar a little lower for a free product. As long as its strengths outweigh its weaknesses, then you're ahead in the bargain.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> I have to say the Windows version of the Spitfire Audio App is *not* impressing me.
> 
> It opens in a window that's bigger than my laptop screen resolution, with no way that I can see to resize it, but most of it is just wasted space.
> Resizable windows have been a basic feature of Windows apps for many, many years, and can't be hard to implement - why doesn't it allow it?
> ...


I have a Macbook Pro and no problem with size, actually enjoying the app a lot!


----------



## DavidY (May 31, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Granted, a little constructive criticism can sometimes be helpful; but it's probably wise to set the bar a little lower for a free product.


If the Spitfire Audio App was _just_ for the LABs then I'd sort of agree with you.
But it's the downloader for all the paid products too - some of which are not cheap - so it should be better than this by now, given it's been out there for a few weeks and had time to have bugs fixed.


----------



## nulautre (May 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> I have to say the Windows version of the Spitfire Audio App is *not* impressing me.
> 
> It opens in a window that's bigger than my laptop screen resolution, with no way that I can see to resize it, but most of it is just wasted space.
> Resizable windows have been a basic feature of Windows apps for many, many years, and can't be hard to implement - why doesn't it allow it?
> ...


How do you have a laptop that doesn't run at HD resolutions?


----------



## DavidY (May 31, 2018)

nulautre said:


> How do you have a laptop that doesn't run at HD resolutions?


The graphics can support HD on an external screen, but the built-in screen doesn't have any more pixels. 
It's a few years old now. :(


----------



## Garry (May 31, 2018)

Thank you @Spitfire Team. Leading the way, as usual. This is a wonderful concept, and particularly the contribution to charity. You guys are awesome.

So, I wonder if we will see these strings in the blind shootout? Anyone planning on submitting these as an entry? Now, that would be interesting, if the free version out-performs some leading contenders out there in a blind test! It wouldn't be the first time: in Christian's test of reverbs, Logic's 'free' (ok, not quite free, you have to buy Logic first, but you know what I mean!) Chromaverb beat Fab Filter R (which will set you back 169 Euros).


----------



## Cultkey (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @Spitfire Team

These sound really nice.

Does anyone know if the Labs plug-in comes in 64-bit? I can only seem to find the 32bit one, which Live 10 doesn't run. I'm on Win10.
So eager to play with these instruments.


----------



## DavidY (May 31, 2018)

Cultkey said:


> Thanks @Spitfire Team
> 
> These sound really nice.
> 
> ...


It did seem to install both 64-bit and 32-bit VSTs for me.
(Although it didn't ask me which folder I wanted the VSTs to go into, unlike most other installers... did I mention the user interface...?  )
The 64 bit went into "C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins" for me.
You might want to check whether Live is scanning that folder?


----------



## Cultkey (May 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> It did seem to install both 64-bit and 32-bit VSTs for me.
> (Although it didn't ask me which folder I wanted the VSTs to go into, unlike most other installers... did I mention the user interface...?)
> The 64 bit went into "C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins" for me.
> You might want to check whether Live is scanning that folder?



Ahh, that's where it is for me indeed.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## anderslink (May 31, 2018)

When it comes to free you just can't get better than these two sample libraries... you could write an entire album with just these two VIs and some hard work. These strings will be as useful as the piano has been which is an amazing achievement alone. I really want to hear the bigger version of this string library if it exists.


----------



## devonmyles (May 31, 2018)

Downloaded and working fine here (W10/Cubase 9.5). All quick and smooth.
Not noticed any panning issues with the Stgs. Sounds like they are recorded in seating positions to me.

Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## Rob (May 31, 2018)

Already had the piano so downloaded the strings, very nice sound... thank you SF!


----------



## CT (May 31, 2018)

I already have the piano and a number of other old Labs, but I'll gladly replace the Kontakt version with the new standalone player. Hopefully it'll be possible to do that with all of them eventually.

I'm interested to see how these strings feel, as well. I already have a few ideas for what to do with these two. Thanks, Spitfire people!


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 31, 2018)

Thanks a lot @Spitfire Team I owned a few of the old ones but I got these new anyway just to try out that new engine. Really great job you did there. Only comments I would add are: 1st, make it more obvious that the old Spitfire Download Manager doesn't work and we need the new version. 2, would be great to have some kind of on screen help for the different controls in the new engine. I really love the simplistic UI, but it's not clear out of the box which controls do what. Your old Kontakt UI was also simplistic, but everything was clearly identified. So maybe a little hint when you move over a control or something would be great. We can figure it out at some point with trial and errors, but would be more intuitive with little extra infos.  Otherwise, keep it up! Great stuff there.


----------



## Garry (May 31, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> Thanks a lot @Spitfire Team I owned a few of the old ones but I got these new anyway just to try out that new engine. Really great job you did there. Only comments I would add are: 1st, make it more obvious that the old Spitfire Download Manager doesn't work and we need the new version. 2, would be great to have some kind of on screen help for the different controls in the new engine. I really love the simplistic UI, but it's not clear out of the box which controls do what. Your old Kontakt UI was also simplistic, but everything was clearly identified. So maybe a little hint when you move over a control or something would be great. We can figure it out at some point with trial and errors, but would be more intuitive with little extra infos.  Otherwise, keep it up! Great stuff there.


They've included several videos on how to download, how to use, and how to load in 4 different DAWs https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/getting-started/ (here). You can use this link to go to the page, or it takes you to the same page if you click 'help getting started' when you install it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 31, 2018)

Hey all. Tasked with writing a track tonight, I used/abused the new labs sounds. The piano and strings in this are 100% labs. It's an instrumental designed for writing with (for my library business) so there's no need to listen past the first drop and apologies for the audio "tag."

The new Spitfire plugin runs great in Logic. Seems nice and lightweight on resources compared to the "Big K."

Thanks again for the wonderful toy.
A


----------



## thesteelydane (May 31, 2018)

These strings are probably the best ensemble patch I’ve tried for sketching - even inner lines stand out clearly, and the sound doesn’t get muddy like so many other all-in-one string patches. Just brilliant!


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 31, 2018)

Garry said:


> They've included several videos on how to download, how to use, and how to load in 4 different DAWs https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/getting-started/ (here). You can use this link to go to the page, or it takes you to the same page if you click 'help getting started' when you install it.



Thanks. Good to know. Then maybe a little pdf included that point to those or something would help . It was not really a complain here. More a constructive feedback to improve the user friendliness on a new unknown engine. But maybe it's my old IT side in me that speaks too loud when it comes to user experience lol .


----------



## kitekrazy (May 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> It did seem to install both 64-bit and 32-bit VSTs for me.
> (Although it didn't ask me which folder I wanted the VSTs to go into, unlike most other installers... did I mention the user interface...?  )
> The 64 bit went into "C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins" for me.
> You might want to check whether Live is scanning that folder?



I get what you are saying. I prefer to have more control of installations.


----------



## paularthur (May 31, 2018)

so does this replace the old spitfire audio library manager?


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 31, 2018)

Oh my God! These strings are beautiful! What are you trying to do - get a customer for life?

REAPER found everything it needed from the default install-locations, and I was up & running poste haste.

Thank you very much. I'll be back, wacky lads.


----------



## ScarletJerry (May 31, 2018)

These strings, along with the freebies from Performance Samples, could be combined in one template for a pretty amazing FREE string library, especially if you include the solo violin.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## imagegod (May 31, 2018)

Can someone help me install the strings in Reaper? I looked at the video, but the instrument doesn't show up even after I scan.

I installed it twice, I scanned it three times, but nothing shows up and nothing changes.

Thanks.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (May 31, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Can someone help me install the strings in Reaper? I looked at the video, but the instrument doesn't show up even after I scan.
> 
> I installed it twice, I scanned it three times, but nothing shows up and nothing changes.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you check all of your folders? It showed up in VSTi on mine.


----------



## imagegod (May 31, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean 'check all your folders'? It's installed in my 'VST 64' folder...I scanned that folder with Reaper...it doesn't show up in Reaper.

It doesn't have a dll...it can't be imported into Kontakt (like the old Lab)...the app doesn't offer any instructions...Spitfire doesn't offer any real instructions...I don't really understand how everyone else did it, but any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (May 31, 2018)

imagegod said:


> I'm not sure what you mean 'check all your folders'? It's installed in my 'VST 64' folder...I scanned that folder with Reaper...it doesn't show up in Reaper.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Your folders in the REAPER fx panel. It shows up in VSTi and VST3i. I don't think scanning is necessary, but you might need to close and reopen the program.


----------



## imagegod (May 31, 2018)

Nope, doesn't show up. How can it show up if Reaper doesn't scan it? Anyway, no need to reply...it's a free library, so I'm giving up. If/when I make a purchase from Spitfire, I'll track down the problem...for now, many thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (May 31, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Nope, doesn't show up. How can it show up if Reaper doesn't scan it? Anyway, no need to reply...it's a free library, so I'm giving up. If/when I make a purchase from Spitfire, I'll track down the problem...for now, many thanks, much appreciated!


Well, if you feel like trying again, what I did from start to finish: (windows) I put the Spitfire Strings folder in Program Files (not x86). Then I opened Reaper and pasted the location of the Strings in the VST list in Preferences. However, it didn't show up in any of the fx folders, so I went in to preferences again and deleted the location path. Then closed and reopened Reaper and did exactly what the short video said: right clicked and selected "insert virtual instrument track", and it showed up in the list. Not sure how that worked, but it did.

Btw, the strings sound lovely - pretty incredible freebie.


----------



## Rob (May 31, 2018)

imagegod said:


> Nope, doesn't show up. How can it show up if Reaper doesn't scan it? Anyway, no need to reply...it's a free library, so I'm giving up. If/when I make a purchase from Spitfire, I'll track down the problem...for now, many thanks, much appreciated!


Just to be sure, you're not trying to load these in Kontakt, are you?


----------



## imagegod (May 31, 2018)

No. I give up. I'm disabled and this is too difficult. I have hundreds of instruments and this is a complete mystery. Thanks all, I'll talk to Spitfire. Thanks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 31, 2018)

Thank you Spitfire, these freebies are lovely.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 1, 2018)

It's happening the same to me. I installed Felt Piano but it does not show.

And I can't even install the strings. I try to download from SF site, the app opens but nothing happens..


----------



## christianhenson (Jun 1, 2018)

Please contact support with this issues so we can fix any problems if there are any at our end or indeed fix your problems if they’re local to you. Our team is primed and ready!


----------



## tav.one (Jun 1, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> There's no need to listen past the first drop and apologies for the audio "tag."




Are you kidding? I've been listening to this from past 25 minutes on repeat, it just struck a string, what a beautiful track and the audio tag adds to the vibe.
Can you please make a walkthrough of this?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all,

For the few mentioning any issues getting started please do submit a support case at spitfireaudio.com/support. We'll be happy to help you out there.

Luke


----------



## Divico (Jun 1, 2018)

Lovely. Thank you !


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 1, 2018)

Re: Reaper. I just let everything install into the default locations (and there are NO other vst's at this location). When I opened Reaper, I went to insert it into a track, and in the VST window - in the "New" folder - there it was! I never even had to re-scan - it just showed up ('don't know how they did that). Btw - I'm on Windows 7; 64bit.

I've said it before but I'll say it again - these sound incredible. Thanks again, Spitfire team.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 1, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Are you kidding? I've been listening to this from past 25 minutes on repeat, it just struck a string, what a beautiful track and the audio tag adds to the vibe.
> Can you please make a walkthrough of this?


Thanks man, that comment made my morning. 

It would be the shortest walkthrough ever! On the subject of Labs, it's basically 2 x soft piano (chords, arpeggios) 3 x strings (high, low, mid) and a smattering of Logic/Splice stuff. The strings are played at the lower dynamic layers. The high frequencies of the piano are cranked high. It brings the noise floor up, but I feel it just adds to the vibe.


----------



## Rap-sody (Jun 1, 2018)

These are great freebies. Some relief for the wallet.


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

Strings are WONDERFULLY DRY. Yes. Thank you, Spitfire. They sound gorgeous.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 1, 2018)

robgb said:


> Strings are WONDERFULLY DRY. Yes. Thank you, Spitfire. They sound gorgeous.


I was thinking the same thing when playing with the shorts. They definitely have the "studio orchestra" sound, and it's a very welcome addition to everyone's arsenal !


----------



## robgb (Jun 1, 2018)

The strings mix great with Albion One strings. Gives the the A1 strings the bite they need.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 1, 2018)

Muchas gracias! The engine and patches sound rich and clean. Should get lots of mileage out these instruments.


----------



## tav.one (Jun 1, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Thanks man, that comment made my morning.
> 
> It would be the shortest walkthrough ever! On the subject of Labs, it's basically 2 x soft piano (chords, arpeggios) 3 x strings (high, low, mid) and a smattering of Logic/Splice stuff. The strings are played at the lower dynamic layers. The high frequencies of the piano are cranked high. It brings the noise floor up, but I feel it just adds to the vibe.


Welcome, I'd still love to request the walkthrough, beginners like me might learn a few good things (if its not much work for you)


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

I just wonder why is 50% of the GUI wasted on absolute nothingness. And icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do. Whoever does UI/UX design at Spitfire should be fired, really - these things make zero sense.


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 1, 2018)

Fantastic, thanks @Spitfire Team


----------



## Divico (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I just wonder why is 50% of the GUI wasted on absolute nothingness. And icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do. Whoever does UI/UX design at Spitfire should be fired, really - these things make zero sense.


But look how stylish the GUI is


----------



## nulautre (Jun 1, 2018)

imagegod said:


> No. I give up. I'm disabled and this is too difficult. I have hundreds of instruments and this is a complete mystery. Thanks all, I'll talk to Spitfire. Thanks.



I got it to show up immediately after installing it (shows up as "Labs" in the vst menu).

You might want to check your "VST Plug-in Paths" in reaper. (Prefs-VST (under the plugins heading)

Make sure that these locations are included:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\VstPlugins;C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins

Hopefully that will get you up and running!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

Divico said:


> But look how stylish the GUI is



There's nothing stylish about wasted space. Form should follow function, but not be above it.


----------



## Divico (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> There's nothing stylish about wasted space. Form should follow function, but not be above it.


i know.- This was ironic. Also miss the description of the controls


----------



## ism (Jun 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> There's nothing stylish about wasted space. Form should follow function, but not be above it.



Negative space is a thing too though. HZS is maybe a slightly different story, but for something that aims to be simple and in that its free, aimed at a very general audience, the negative/empty space does communicate something. In the ways that negative space in graphic design works with other elements to convey meaning. 

Not that "power user" maximally-function-over-form view would't also be nice to have.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 1, 2018)

ism said:


> Negative space is a thing too though. HZS is maybe a slightly different story, but for something that aims to be simple and in that its free, aimed at a very general audience, the negative/empty space does communicate something. In the ways that negative space in graphic design works with other elements to convey meaning.
> 
> Not that "power user" maximally-function-over-form view would't also be nice to have.


This. The GUI clicked with me immediately. I love the whitespace. But I tend to hate "power user" choice/text heavy interfaces. Each to their own.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

Sure negative space is a thing, but when you have more negative space than actual used space, it's not good either. It would've helped if they spread out the sliders more, for example. But it would still be bad either way.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 1, 2018)

Would like an explanation about the sliders too.....


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 1, 2018)

I did find strange that when you hold the cursor on the slider it doesn't say what it refers too, so yeah that can be improved. Also I like the knob but to click every time you want to change either the length of the reverb or release is time consuming.


----------



## procreative (Jun 1, 2018)

I am all for a clean GUI but in HZ Strings it makes less sense when you have to scroll to see all the KS slots when there is space to show them all...


----------



## tav.one (Jun 1, 2018)

Release and Reverb should be 2 different knobs or 2 sliders.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2018)

procreative said:


> I am all for a clean GUI but in HZ Strings it makes less sense when you have to scroll to see all the KS slots when there is space to show them all...



Yup. Absolutely horrible.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 1, 2018)

Got a REAPER problem, here. I am TRAPPED!

I've been messing about with a few instances of LABS and have recorded a few tracks. Now if I save, then close project, "REAPER HAS STOPPED WORKING" shows up.

If I try and close REAPER w/ project still open - same thing.

In either instance I select "Close REAPER", everything shuts down. But when I re-open REAPER, I'm still in the same project.

Nasty bug. I've submitted a ticket to Spitfire tech support.


Windows 7, 64 bit. REAPER 5.90, 64 bit.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 1, 2018)

Spitfire replied that they'll get back to me. In the meanwhile, after rendering all tracks and subsequently deleting all LABS instances, things are behaving as they should. 
_
Wheww! _That was a little creepy.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 1, 2018)

Working great here (on my 2012 i7 iMac, Cubase), thanks!

Only complaint: the forum ads are too blinky. A little annoying when reading the forum.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 1, 2018)

Wonderful GUI. Thanks are due to the guys who made that amazingly stylish (and intriguing) Monument Valley game. Instantly recognizable. Kudos!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 1, 2018)

anderslink said:


> When it comes to free you just can't get better than these two sample libraries... you could write an entire album with just these two VIs and some hard work.



Not an album and not stellar either (I'm a noob), but I wrote a short piece using only these two libs:



The process was a lot of fun.


----------



## anp27 (Jun 1, 2018)

STRINGS sounds great, very useable, great work Spitfire! Cool to see that they've made their own plugin instead of going the Kontakt route, although I was expecting the CPU hit to be much less. I also don't like that the UI is bright white. Beggars can't be choosers I guess!


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Spitfire replied that they'll get back to me. In the meanwhile, after rendering all tracks and subsequently deleting all LABS instances, things are behaving as they should.
> _
> Wheww! _That was a little creepy.


Reaper user here and I haven't had this problem with the Labs yet. Only did some quick tests though, nothing involving more than one track of the Labs.


----------



## P3TAAL (Jun 2, 2018)

Love the sound of these and definitely not complaining as these are great freebies but i don't know if it's just me but there seems to be a very slight delay on some of the notes. Most noticeable for me on B3 & C4 of the soft piano. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## star.keys (Jun 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I just wonder why is 50% of the GUI wasted on absolute nothingness. And icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do. Whoever does UI/UX design at Spitfire should be fired, really - these things make zero sense.



While I probably share your thoughts, I also believe that it would be the money far wisely spent on quality of libraries, playability etc than the GUI, as long as the UI is 'intuitive enough' and gets the job done. There has been a bit too much emphasis on form over function in this Digital ahe and that's the situation across all industries. Music industry isn't the part of richest of the world's business community and money has to be carefully spent, hence the price benefit of lower cost production passed over to customers like you and I.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 2, 2018)

Appreciate these freebies, both sound nice. I too thought the gui had glitches at first but I prefer it over Albion's though, easier on the eye.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 2, 2018)

star.keys said:


> While I probably share your thoughts, I also believe that it would be the money far wisely spent on quality of libraries, playability etc than the GUI, as long as the UI is 'intuitive enough' and gets the job done.



The UI is not intuitive enough, that's the problem. "Icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do." That's a major UI design fail.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 2, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> Reaper user here and I haven't had this problem with the Labs yet. Only did some quick tests though, nothing involving more than one track of the Labs.



For me, only happens when two or more instances are present.


----------



## gpax (Jun 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> The UI is not intuitive enough, that's the problem. "Icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do." That's a major UI design fail.


You see icons: I see art for arts sake, lol. But I have to reluctantly agree with this assessment, even as there are aspects of this UI which are visually more accessible to me.

Overall, it’s a case of there being an ease of use - once you’ve figured it out. To many, if not most, those superfluous elements get in the way of that intuition, especially as interpretive labels where traditional text would otherwise be.


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2018)

SPITFIRE - LABS is Back! 

- and the ad is just too annoying. Sorry, it is. And I am a big Spitfire fan.


----------



## TGV (Jun 2, 2018)

It looks like a good system for distribution, the plugin performance is good, and the samples are really good (as if I had expected anything else!).

The UI graphics are nice, but not intuitive. Symbols/glyphs/icons are hard to associate with their meaning, which will create confusion once the UI starts to fill up. The intergalactically sized knob has dual use, which is hard to discover, and takes up the space of four perfectly usable controls. How to load patches is obfuscated by the UI rather than facilitated, and key switches are nowhere to be found despite the strings being in some kind of group.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 2, 2018)

Well - UI != UX

They hired UI designers - not necessarily the best for UX - but that's just assuming honestly.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2018)

_Sorry if I overlooked_ __ but is Spitfire Audio Library Manager still required now or is everything over to new Audio App ?


----------



## Fleer (Jun 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> _Sorry if I overlooked_ __ but is Spitfire Audio Library Manager still required now or is everything over to new Audio App ?


Good question.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 2, 2018)

Love the sounds!

New Downloader is nice, already grabbed some library updates. 
I miss beeing able to edit the samples in the backend of Kontakt though.


----------



## PhiBee (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks Spitfire for those new toys 
BUT ...
Have an issue with soft piano. Can’t record sustain pedal. I can play with it, write automation, but when playing the song, sustain doesn’t work. If I use another audio-instrument (Native or avids piano) on the track, it works, but not with the new soft piano.
And the other strange thing is if I use the previous soft piano (with kontakt) I bought in the past, it works.
An idea ?
(iMac/High sierra/Pro Tools 2018.4)

[EDIT] just submitted a request.


----------



## DavidY (Jun 2, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For the few mentioning any issues getting started please do submit a support case at spitfireaudio.com/support. We'll be happy to help you out there.
> 
> Luke


Does this include the User Interface-type issues which some of us have noticed?
They are definitely areas where there is potential for improvement, but aren't stopping me doing anything.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 3, 2018)

This is for Windows users who have their mice configured for their left hands (i.e. by swapping the primary and secondary buttons in Windows Control Panel). The Labs plugin does not recognize the fact that the buttons have been swapped. As a result, using my mouse left-handed, the primary button brings up the MIDI learn function and the secondary button moves the slider. If I un-swap the buttons and use the mouse right-handed, the plugin behaves the way I expect.

This is the only Windows software I can remember having this problem. It took me a while to figure out what is going on.

I will submit this to Spitfire Labs. I think it's a bug.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Jun 3, 2018)

I use a PC with Windows 10 Pro and Reaper. I have a administrator account and a User account.
When I installed the Audio app and the String Library with the user account, I couldn't get them working. I uses the repair function in the Audio App but nothing happend.

I copied the Files from "C:\Users\*Administrator*\AppData\Roaming\Spitfire Audio " to "C:\Users\*User*\AppData\Roaming\Spitfire".
Now I can use the String Library with reaper by using my user account.

I installed the piano library and copied the files from AppData ... and all is okay.
Hope it can help.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2018)

Olivier1024 said:


> I use a PC with Windows 10 Pro and Reaper. I have a administrator account and a User account.
> When I installed the Audio app and the String Library with the user account, I couldn't get them working. I uses the repair function in the Audio App but nothing happend.
> 
> I copied the Files from "C:\Users\*Administrator*\AppData\Roaming\Spitfire Audio " to "C:\Users\*User*\AppData\Roaming\Spitfire".
> ...



Thanks for this idea. One PC is fine, second (almost identical) PC may need this as multiple 'Repairs' do not help.


----------



## Mucusman (Jun 3, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> The UI is not intuitive enough, that's the problem. "Icons below the sliders say absolutely nothing about what the sliders are supposed to do." That's a major UI design fail.



It wouldn't be so bad if at _least _they included a hover tip that would pop up and decode the icons.


----------



## studiostuff (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks, Spitfire...! The new labs sound great!!

Just a thought... If we add another blinking yellow advert to the LEFT top of the screen, it would balance the RIGHT ad and thereby be less distracting. Yes?

Also: Was that SPITFIRE WATER ad we saw a sly Spitfire intro to their new recording space?

I mean, there was AIR for one of the Spitfire glory eras, yes?... And NOW, WATER will become the space we all desire.

Then, I'm just spitballing here, Fire... Earth? It's an elemental approach to the future glory days of Spitfire Audio.

Please let me know when I can book some time. Thx!


----------



## dhbp (Jun 4, 2018)

Very nice that Spitfire gives us something for free but installer is buggy and looks like you can't install on 2 PCs at once. Interface is really too minimal for me as well.

FYI the Repair option does not work for me. Logs show all kinds of errors with filepaths and backslashes in the wrong direction etc. Yikes. This after attempting installation on my 2nd (mobile rig) PC. Says it was installed already, so somehow the install info is being carried over from the first PC. Ugly.

Having no option to remember password when opening the Spitfire app is a bit annoying.

Uninstalling for now, will try again in a few months to see if the kinks have been worked out.

DH


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 4, 2018)

Keeps erroring out for me in Studio 1 V2. Can't find any databases it seems. Ah well.


----------



## hyperscientist (Jun 5, 2018)

I think the GUI is excellent! I too miss hints especially that every plugin may use those sliders slightly differently, but this reduction is a step in exactly right direction. For me it is obvious that hints will come soon.

Virtual Instrument plugin industry always seemed to me few long years behind modern UIs and finally it starts to change, thanks Spitfire!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 5, 2018)

I had to go edit Spitfire.properties and take out the '\' and then it worked.

Also no way to respond to velocity which kills use with midi files...


----------



## hyperscientist (Jun 5, 2018)

Regulus said:


> Absence of hints will be an issue right until UI loses its unfamiliarity to a user. This is just the way human brain operates.



Well, we have two instruments with few variants each and I already have trouble remembering what does what when. If we were to stop here then sure - I would get used to it at some point, but number of instruments will keep increasing. We are early adopters here, it is to be expected that we are getting "unfinished" product  Lets not act as if it was a UI carved in stone that will not get improved.



Regulus said:


> pretty much every active developer i know revamps their products UIs up to modern standards



I work for mobile and web industry and I would say these are at the forefront these days and I can definitely tell that there is a gap between VI industry and those - I am certain all of us would agree.

Sure, I went too far saying that VI industry is years behind in its entirety. FabFilter is an example of a company that does it modern way for long years now and with great success. But general, even if some companies started investing in UIs more it still felt like we live in "good old days" where more=better, where UIs mimic layouts and physical limitations of real life objects, where whitespace doesn't matter at all.

And Spitfire is very much guilty of it too, take a BT PHOBOS for an example - a fairly recent product of Spitfire. That is quite literarily a UI taken straight from year 2005 where all Flash websites with tiny pixel fonts and dense UX controls were still hot and still winning awards while sucking at UX so bad that it is in retrospective incomprehensible how we could ever do it so wrong.


----------



## Syncopator (Jun 5, 2018)

paularthur said:


> so does this replace the old spitfire audio library manager?


Yes. (Though it seems too much to ask that Spitfire might have actually mentioned that during the download process.)


----------



## Syncopator (Jun 5, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> _Sorry if I overlooked_ __ but is Spitfire Audio Library Manager still required now or is everything over to new Audio App ?


Spitfire Audio Library Manager has been replaced. And no, you didn't overlook anything. As usual, Spitfire provided no helpful info during this installation process. 

The two apps have similar names, so when I was asked if I needed to download the Spitfire app, I said "no," at first, thinking it was referring to Spitfire Audio Library Manager. But when the installation didn't work, it occurred to me that the name was slightly different, indicating a separate app. (You'd think they could have clarified this, during the process.) So, I started over, intending to download the app, but since I had previously answered that I already had the app, the web site remembered my selection—and didn't offer me the download link.

I literally had to go to another computer and start over, once again, just to be able to download the app. Then I sent the app to the intended computer via file sharing.

Spitfire has the absolute worst customer experience (among the "major" developers). And when I wrote them to ask that they improve this process for future customers, they simply replied, "We replaced the app months ago" (or something like that). So, in other words, I should have been a mind reader and should have realized that Spitfire Audio Library Manager had been replaced, and they were of course under NO obligation to merely mention that the app required to download the LABS instruments is different from Spitfire Audio Library Manager. If I didn't just "know" that already, that's my fault. They are so arrogant and dismissive.

P.S. The LABS piano sounds great, but the strings sound terrible.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 5, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Spitfire Audio Library Manager has been replaced. And no, you didn't overlook anything. As usual, Spitfire provided no helpful info during this installation process.
> 
> The two apps have similar names, so when I was asked if I needed to download the Spitfire app, I said "no," at first, thinking it was referring to Spitfire Audio Library Manager. But when the installation didn't work, it occurred to me that the name was slightly different, indicating a separate app. (You'd think they could have clarified this, during the process.) So, I started over, intending to download the app, but since I had previously answered that I already had the app, the web site remembered my selection—and didn't offer me the download link.
> 
> ...


Not to be dismissive, but I always get great customer service from Spitfire. I will say the way it was worded was a little obtuse on this release. Have you ever done a clean install of Cubase? Holy convoluted!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 5, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> Spitfire Audio Library Manager has been replaced. And no, you didn't overlook anything. As usual, Spitfire provided no helpful info during this installation process.
> 
> The two apps have similar names, so when I was asked if I needed to download the Spitfire app, I said "no," at first, thinking it was referring to Spitfire Audio Library Manager. But when the installation didn't work, it occurred to me that the name was slightly different, indicating a separate app. (You'd think they could have clarified this, during the process.) So, I started over, intending to download the app, but since I had previously answered that I already had the app, the web site remembered my selection—and didn't offer me the download link.
> 
> ...


Hi there, we're aware that some customers may not have realised they did not have the App and mistaken it for the Library Manager. We're looking into a potential improvement for this.
In regards to supplying information, both of these pages are featured at spitfireaudio.com/labs, which we believe have most, if not all of the information you need:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/labs/
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/getting-started/

I would highly encourage contacting us if you have any issues such as this in the future. For this particular issue we could have quickly sent over a link for the App, rather than you needing to go onto another PC. We have a chat popup at spitfireaudio.com/support where you can get live support too.

Thanks!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 5, 2018)

The new App is not great... It's a shame to be honest, I've been slowly drifting away over the past few years and now I think I'm done. I just feel tired after a day working in IT then to come home and have to troubleshoot more stuff that have until now always worked for me pretty much hassle-free (obviously there are some odd exceptions I've dealt with myself).

I respect Spitfire employees and I love the sound of the libraries I own (and some I don't) but I just don't feel like it's worth it anymore when I'm still getting so few problems from other developers that are doing (pretty much) the same things.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 5, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I just don't feel like it's worth it anymore



You do realize these two libraries are free, right?


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 5, 2018)

Mike Connelly said:


> You do realize these two libraries are free, right?



I'm not talking about money at all, I'm talking about the extra time spent on things like the App. 

Edit: I realised I took the "App" part out of my original post so for clarity, I've put it back.


----------



## dogdad (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you Spitfire! You could actually score something with not much more than these two. Really, really nice! Thanks!


----------



## puremusic (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the aesthetics of the new instruments, the UI is good looking. Since it's resizable I don't mind the extra white space. A little decoder ring for what the symbols mean is all it really lacked for me, I'm sure they'll get that sorted out.

The reverb is quite splendid! 

I did have to hunt for it awhile in the VST list, I thought it would show up under S for Spitfire instead of L for Labs.


----------



## procreative (Jun 6, 2018)

I think the plan is to use Labs as a way to warm people to the new Spitfire player. I suspect that eventually Kontakt will be phased out. No problem with that, however it does mean currently a lot of missing features.

I also think piracy aside the main attraction for Spitfire is the ability to fully lock down and potential to go "under the hood". Lets hope it does not turn into another Play...

And the wasted GUI space is aesthetically nice, but the lack of text denoting functions replaced by icons that are not necessarily obvious and tabbed Keyswitching particularly on heavy duty titles like HZ Strings is daft.

I mean instead of this:






We could have this:


----------



## redlester (Jun 6, 2018)

puremusic said:


> I did have to hunt for it awhile in the VST list, I thought it would show up under S for Spitfire instead of L for Labs.



Agree with this! I only found it later by chance, had originally assumed it hadn't installed properly in my DAW.

Regarding the non-Kontakt interface, does this mean in future Spitfire libraries will not be NKS compatible, for getting previews with Komplete Kontrol? Having recently purchased Tundra, LCO & Bernard Hermann am finding that an incredibly useful feature. Would be a shame to lose it.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 6, 2018)

redlester said:


> Agree with this! I only found it later by chance, had originally assumed it hadn't installed properly in my DAW.
> 
> Regarding the non-Kontakt interface, does this mean in future Spitfire libraries will not be NKS compatible, for getting previews with Komplete Kontrol? Having recently purchased Tundra, LCO & Bernard Hermann am finding that an incredibly useful feature. Would be a shame to lose it.


These are my thoughts exactly. NKS-compatibility was a huge argument for me to spend the money on these libraries. I think I'll mail them. Better they now some of their customers would mourn the loss of this compatibility.


----------



## redlester (Jun 6, 2018)

StillLife said:


> These are my thoughts exactly. NKS-compatibility was a huge argument for me to spend the money on these libraries. I think I'll mail them. Better they now some of their customers would mourn the loss of this compatibility.



It's certainly possible to have NKS previews in non-Kontakt libraries/instruments, am just not sure what their intention is. Can anyone advise - does HZ Strings have NKS previews?
(Am less sure about the light guide features, think I have only seen that for Kontakt libraries?)

EDIT:
Have just checked the manual for HZ Strings (nice that it actually has a manual, unlike many of the Spitfire products), and it has its own previews via the new interface. Not NKS but stand alone, which is good in a way because it means people don't have to have Komplete Kontrol to get the previews, but I assume it won't be able to provide previews directly from scrolling in the KK screen, which is where the big benefit is for those of us who don't have our keyboard directly in front of the computer.


----------



## dogdad (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m not so concerned about previews myself but more about losing the control aspect. NKS is a standard and hopefully Spitfire will update their player to adopt this. I have a Komplete Kontrol KB and really like the NKS integration.


----------



## Syncopator (Jun 6, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Not to be dismissive, but I always get great customer service from Spitfire. I will say the way it was worded was a little obtuse on this release. Have you ever done a clean install of Cubase? Holy convoluted!



What gives you the impression that I use Cubase? It appears you misunderstood my post, as this experience has absolutely nothing to do with my DAW (Digital Performer). This was about downloading and installing the Spitfire LABS instruments.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 6, 2018)

Syncopator said:


> What gives you the impression that I use Cubase? It appears you misunderstood my post, as this experience has absolutely nothing to do with my DAW (Digital Performer). This was about downloading and installing the Spitfire LABS instruments.


No, I understand what you were talking about. I was just saying that there are a lot more confusing software installs out there, as I recently moved to Cubase, and their literature and videos all say a different thing about installing the program. No harm meant.


----------



## Syncopator (Jun 6, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> No, I understand what you were talking about. I was just saying that there are a lot more confusing software installs out there, as I recently moved to Cubase, and their literature and videos all say a different thing about installing the program. No harm meant.



Oh. You were citing Cubase as an example. Now I understand. No problem.


----------



## DavidY (Jun 8, 2018)

Olivier1024 said:


> I use a PC with Windows 10 Pro and Reaper. I have a administrator account and a User account.


I had the same problem - thanks for the workaround.


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 14, 2018)

It occurs to me that the new play engine means that LABS is for the first time actually free. Previously, you needed to have bought the full version of Kontakt to get the most from LABS, as well as making a minimal charity donation. This means that Spitfire Labs are more accessible than they were before, which must be good.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 28, 2018)

​​


The highly anticipated third instalment of our LABS series has arrived — LABS Drums. 
​

​​


Recorded at Spitfire HQ in 2012 using top-of-the-range mics, these drums showcase the talents of drummer Oliver Waton and engineer Stanley Gabriel. Play and program an awesome piece of kit — _ba dum tss!_​


*3 / ∞*

​

​​

And in case you missed it, you can download this and all of our LABS libraries for FREE.​
*GET DRUMS*​
​​


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 28, 2018)

If these are the same drum recordings as in the old LABS, they're totally worth having. Just a nice, simple, good-sounding kit. I use them a lot!


----------



## Garry (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks Spitfire - incredibly generous of you to release this. Much appreciated.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2018)

Cool ! Must be swamped …. will not download to Audio App after many tries.

Frustrating in that the 'Download' command open my Audio App, but it displays everything properly, just no new 'Drums' content. Dunno if I should just let it stay open and expect download whenever, or close and try later. 
No biggie tho ……………..


----------



## Stephen Schmidt (Jun 28, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Cool ! Must be swamped …. will not download to Audio App after many tries.


I'm having the same issue


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi guys, we are currently experiencing some server issues due to a rather large amount of customers attempting to download at once. Operations are aware and we're working on this right now. 

Luke


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 28, 2018)

Not surprising - I'll try again tomorrow. This kind of thing happens a lot with good free samples, nobody should really hold it against Spitfire.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi guys, we are currently experiencing some server issues due to a rather large amount of customers attempting to download at once. Operations are aware and we're working on this right now.
> 
> Luke



No worries here, but confused as Audio App comes up asking: "Reset latest update or entire library? " Only choice are: 'Cancel or 'Entire Library'. I find this a bit confusing, although easy to just choose 'Cancel' ......

(edit) Drums did process ... downloading now


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 28, 2018)

Are these any different from the old Kontakt versions?


----------



## dogdad (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank You!


----------



## studiostuff (Jun 28, 2018)

The download link worked just now for me. The drums sound very nice!

Thanks, Spitfire!


----------



## Fleer (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you, Spitfire. Didn’t get those drums in the old Labs, so I’m very pleased to see this.


----------



## DavidY (Jun 28, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Thank you, Spitfire. Didn’t get those drums in the old Labs, so I’m very pleased to see this.


Were they not "Ollie Waton Drums" in the old Labs?


----------



## Begfred (Jun 28, 2018)

Great Sounding Drum, Thanks Spitfire!

But is it just me or there is a problem with notes release when the DAW transport is running? Here, in Logic, the cymbals length is chopped when hitting play. It's not when Logic is stopped.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 29, 2018)

the big knob really creates a great Bonham type sound...thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry if this was answered already but do the strings have a way of switching articulations? And I assume Ensemble is just the long and short together? Thanks.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 2, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


>


really digging this one thank you! love the Slide up!


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 2, 2018)

Still deciding over the British Drama Toolkit. 
However, the Amplified Cello Quartet, needs no deciding whatsoever...Lol...
Thank you Spitfire Audio.


----------



## kriskrause (Aug 2, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


>


I remember hearing this on Christian’s vlog and loving the sound. Thanks for making it a LAB instrument!


----------



## Garry (Aug 2, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


>


Absolutely amazing - my favourite yet from LABS! Can't believe this is free! Thanks Spitfire. Also, loving the Spitfire Audio app - works so smoothly - great!


----------



## Garry (Aug 2, 2018)

Quick question about workflow: I use QuickLoad in Logic, and since LABS isn't a Kontakt library, I can't of course include it in QuickLoad. However, with so many libraries, it can be hard to remember what's on my hard drive, so QuickLoad serves a dual purpose of giving me quick access, but also letting me browse things that I may have forgotten I had. So, what I tend to do with non-Kontakt libraries, is just have an empty folder in QuickLoad, that reminds me when I go to my Cello folder for example, that I (now) have the Amplified Cello Quartet from Spitfire (and then need to open up a new track with the Spitfire engine to access it.

Is this the best/only way of doing things in QuickLoad without using a template and a dedicated assigned track - is there another way of using QuickLoad for non-Kontakt libraries?


----------



## Stephen Schmidt (Aug 2, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


>


I think theres a double sample on Bb 1 and B1, so C2 up is off by a note (on the slide ups). Can anyone else confirm this, or is it just on mine?


----------



## smallberries (Aug 2, 2018)

I am so confused! This thread has been discussing the electric cello for months, but today is the first day I've seen it in Labs. Alternate reality?


----------



## MrHStudio (Aug 2, 2018)

smallberries said:


> I am so confused! This thread has been discussing the electric cello for months, but today is the first day I've seen it in Labs. Alternate reality?


It was in Christians blog when he made the sounds


----------



## fretti (Aug 2, 2018)

Garry said:


> Quick question about workflow: I use QuickLoad in Logic, and since LABS isn't a Kontakt library, I can't of course include it in QuickLoad. However, with so many libraries, it can be hard to remember what's on my hard drive, so QuickLoad serves a dual purpose of giving me quick access, but also letting me browse things that I may have forgotten I had. So, what I tend to do with non-Kontakt libraries, is just have an empty folder in QuickLoad, that reminds me when I go to my Cello folder for example, that I (now) have the Amplified Cello Quartet from Spitfire (and then need to open up a new track with the Spitfire engine to access it.
> 
> Is this the best/only way of doing things in QuickLoad without using a template and a dedicated assigned track - is there another way of using QuickLoad for non-Kontakt libraries?


When you have opened the "Library"(Tab thing or what its actually called) in Logic (top left button next to info) theres a save button all the way down which allows you to safe the Instrument/VI with the currently selected/loaded instrument patch. 
Those saves will then show up in the library of Logic under User-Presets (can also create Folders inside; the "patches" should be saved somewhere in -- User [/your name or what it's called]-- Music -- Audio Music Apps -- Patches -- Instrument; just create a new folder there and put the patches you want in there)
Should be then all showed by and in Logic
Did that for my most used HZS and Labs patches; though not all that would take to much time to do, but it gives a shortcut to load and open the instruments you often use out of those VIs quicker


----------



## Old Timer (Aug 2, 2018)

Stephen Schmidt said:


> I think theres a double sample on Bb 1 and B1, so C2 up is off by a note (on the slide ups). Can anyone else confirm this, or is it just on mine?



Hi, yeh. I've got the same thing. Pity, as this is my favourite patch from the new Cello sounds. Still sounds great though. Sounds like a sound they use in Channel 4's The Handmaid's Tale series in the UK.


----------



## Stephen Schmidt (Aug 2, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Hi, yeh. I've got the same thing. Pity, as this is my favourite patch from the new Cello sounds. Still sounds great though. Sounds like a sound they use in Channel 4's The Handmaid's Tale series in the UK.


I also submitted a ticket on their site. I imagine it's a fixable thing.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 2, 2018)

Is there any option for activating Spitfire Labs products on an offline computer?


----------



## Garry (Aug 2, 2018)

fretti said:


> When you have opened the "Library"(Tab thing or what its actually called) in Logic (top left button next to info) theres a save button all the way down which allows you to safe the Instrument/VI with the currently selected/loaded instrument patch.
> Those saves will then show up in the library of Logic under User-Presets (can also create Folders inside; the "patches" should be saved somewhere in -- User [/your name or what it's called]-- Music -- Audio Music Apps -- Patches -- Instrument; just create a new folder there and put the patches you want in there)
> Should be then all showed by and in Logic
> Did that for my most used HZS and Labs patches; though not all that would take to much time to do, but it gives a shortcut to load and open the instruments you often use out of those VIs quicker


This sounds exactly what I'm looking for, but I seem to be struggling with the final step. In /User/Music/Audio Music Apps/Patches/Instrument, I created a user patch, which I can see in Logic's library under User Presets, and can navigate to the Kontakt Browser. However, this is a .patch file, not a .nki file, and I can't drag that into QuickLoad. Did I misunderstand that last step?


----------



## fretti (Aug 2, 2018)

Garry said:


> This sounds exactly what I'm looking for, but I seem to be struggling with the final step. In /User/Music/Audio Music Apps/Patches/Instrument, I created a user patch, which I can see in Logic's library under User Presets, and can navigate to the Kontakt Browser. However, this is a .patch file, not a .nki file, and I can't drag that into QuickLoad. Did I misunderstand that last step?


Kind of yeah, I meant you can create folders inside the Patches/Instruments for Logic not in Kontakt (as they won't load in Kontakt). But if you create a track in Logic and quickly want to have that specific patch loaded you can just use Logics library tab to load those in ( so no need to first load the VI into Logic and then search for the patch).
Though to get something useful for Kontakts Quickload without it being a Kontakt library is probably impossible...


----------



## Garry (Aug 2, 2018)

fretti said:


> Kind of yeah, I meant you can create folders inside the Patches/Instruments for Logic not in Kontakt (as they won't load in Kontakt). But if you create a track in Logic and quickly want to have that specific patch loaded you can just use Logics library tab to load those in ( so no need to first load the VI into Logic and then search for the patch).
> Though to get something useful for Kontakts Quickload without it being a Kontakt library is probably impossible...


Ah, I see - yes, it was having it in Kontakt/Quickload that I was aiming for, so that I could have one place where I have all instruments, both Kontakt and non-Kontakt. Yes, I use User Patches too, and might revisit this. Thanks.


----------



## gussunkri (Aug 2, 2018)

This is amazing! By a coincidence I saw Christian’s vlog yesterday and fell in love with the amplified cello. A day later they are released. Thank you so much Christian and Spitfire for the free samples.


----------



## smallberries (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorted out my confusion. If you go to the first post of this thread, May 31, there's the cello download big as day. But it must be a link out to their generic Labs page, which updated, rather than a cello post on that date.


----------



## DavidY (Aug 2, 2018)

smallberries said:


> Sorted out my confusion. If you go to the first post of this thread, May 31, there's the cello download big as day.


If you look at the bottom of the post you will also see it says: "Last edited: Today at 9:12 AM"

The Spitfire team have edited that post to include the Cello info - which is also why the title of this thread has changed.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 2, 2018)

smallberries said:


> I am so confused! This thread has been discussing the electric cello for months, but today is the first day I've seen it in Labs. Alternate reality?


Not quite; though I was confused at first too. The first post has been updated with the new instrument but the discussion following was about the initial launch of LABS and has developed following each subsequent launch.



...I think.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 2, 2018)

smallberries said:


> Sorted out my confusion. If you go to the first post of this thread, May 31, there's the cello download big as day. But it must be a link out to their generic Labs page, which updated, rather than a cello post on that date.


Yep. My reply was too slow.


----------



## alanb (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been trying, all day, to log in, to "GET" the Cello Quartet.

The app doesn't download it.

With each attempt to "GET" it, via the big "GET" button on the website, all that I 'get' is the following error message:

*"Something went wrong, please try again later."*

I did . . . repeatedly . . . in two different browsers . . . to no avail...........................

Is it just me, or is this _a thing_?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 2, 2018)

alanb said:


> I've been trying, all day, to log in, to "GET" the Cello Quartet.
> 
> With each attempt, I get the following error message:
> 
> ...


You need to get it through the Spitfire Audio App.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 2, 2018)

alanb said:


> I've been trying, all day, to log in, to "GET" the Cello Quartet.
> 
> With each attempt, I get the following error message:
> 
> ...



Is this while trying to log in?


----------



## alanb (Aug 2, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> You need to get it through the Spitfire Audio App.




Is there some secret, unmarked runic button tucked away under some hidden corner on the app that accomplishes this?

The only thing I could find, after clicking the little gear icon, was the word "Refresh," presented in a dim grey typeface that didn't brighten when I hovered the mouse over it (funny... weren't folks talking about bad UI choices, somewhere?).

Clicking the word "Refresh" makes big the dot-circle do its little dance for a moment, but no new library appears — either after clicking the "Not Installed" button or otherwise.......

It was only after being stymied by the hereinabovedescribed appFail that I tried logging in on the website, thinking that perhaps I needed to "GET" it, there, before the app would download it . . . and that's when I discovered that I couldn't log into the website, that "something was wrong," that I should "try again later," and that no matter how many times I try again later, I must try again later still . . . . . :-/


----------



## alanb (Aug 2, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Is this while trying to log in?



Yes (see my above comment).

So it is just me, then . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## smallberries (Aug 3, 2018)

alanb said:


> Is there some secret, unmarked runic button tucked away under some hidden corner on the app that accomplishes this?


I've failed to download each of the new/old LAB releases when I first learned about them (the app just acted like it didnt know what I knew). I came back a week later each time and succeeded. This is not helpful if you really need those amplified cellos right now, but if not, set yourself a reminder that a week from today is Christmas!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 3, 2018)

These cellos are great! Some very interesting sounds.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 3, 2018)

alanb said:


> Yes (see my above comment).
> 
> So it is just me, then . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .



You indeed have to add it to your account first, before it becomes available in the app (which can be started while "getting" it, but you can also do it later). But if logging in doesn't work then that's a completely different problem.

Agree on the grey typeface of the settings menu. It's a bit confusing.

Maybe contact support?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 3, 2018)

alanb said:


> I've been trying, all day, to log in, to "GET" the Cello Quartet.


Hi Alan,

Please do get in touch with us. We'll be happy to help get you up and running.

Luke


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 3, 2018)

Stephen Schmidt said:


> I think theres a double sample on Bb 1 and B1, so C2 up is off by a note (on the slide ups). Can anyone else confirm this, or is it just on mine?



This is confirmed and logged on our side. I'm hopeful that our production team will be able to turn around a fix quite quickly.


----------



## alanb (Aug 3, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Please do get in touch with us. We'll be happy to help get you up and running.
> 
> Luke




*UPDATE:* I tried logging in to the website today, and I was finally allowed in. Successfully pressed the "GET" button, switched over to the A/V computer, and the SF app downloaded and installed the Celli. Must've just been overtaxed SF servers, all day yesterday. Haven't had a chance to actually play them, but I didn't see any error messages along the way.

The nightmare is over. 

Like Todd said, some 35 (!) years ago, "time heals."


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 4, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> This is confirmed and logged on our side. I'm hopeful that our production team will be able to turn around a fix quite quickly.



Further update - we have a fix for this that will roll out on Monday morning (UK time). When you have it you’ll see it in your Spitfire Audio App by selecting the “updates” filter. Make sure you download it to the same place you used for the original install (unless you’ve moved it, in which case wherever you moved it to). 

Ben


----------



## playz123 (Aug 4, 2018)

@sustenuto, I don't have Reaper, but in Cubase they apper in the instrument list under Synths. Please note these are NOT Kontakt Instruments. Labs uses their own engine.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 4, 2018)

playz123 said:


> @sustenuto, I don't have Reaper, but in Cubase they apper in the instrument list under Synths. Please note these are NOT Kontakt Instruments. Labs uses their own engine.



Yep  They show up as LABS (VSTi & VSTi3). 
Even after Update, I still get 'Fix it', but will Repair.
Repair did not fix. Had to uninstall everything, including Audio APP and reinstall.
Had to do this from SF site, as App /Repair did not help. 
I know … free goodies, but …….
THX


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 13, 2018)

One of these days I may get around to actually downloading these free instruments.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 13, 2018)

Amplified Cello Quartet just Updated. SF is staying on top of LABS …..


----------



## Musicam (Aug 13, 2018)

I hope that this month comes the choir!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks very much to the Spitfire team for this new Lab instrument. Always fun exploring what these little libraries can do....i.e. much more than one might first think.

During the downloading process, I also discovered new updates for LCO and Solo Strings as well. Currently working with Solo Strings in a new composition and they are absolutely amazing. I've even featured the viola in one stem...something I haven't done for a long time, due to the fact I could never seem to get other viola libraries to sound the way I wanted or fit with other libraries. But I digress.

Looking forward to more LAB instruments in the future. Cheers!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 13, 2018)

For the record, I don't genuflect to shine anyone's shoes... but thank you SF for another awesome Lab's creation. 

And yes, the guilt is slowly building with each new freebie downloaded... and yes, I promise to pick up a new _paid_ library this year... and yes, I will use U.S.$ and not pesos


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi has anyone else had spitfire labs blacklisted by Cubase 9.5 ?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 19, 2018)

THANK YOU SPITFIRE


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 19, 2018)

Musicam said:


> I hope that this month comes the choir!


...and when it does, that it will be a LABS!!


----------



## alanb (Aug 19, 2018)

Will Blackburn said:


> Hi has anyone else had spitfire labs blacklisted by Cubase 9.5 ?




It didn't happen here. That's rather strange....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 23, 2018)

​

GET ELECTRIC PIANO​


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow, this is sounding incredibly beautiful, thank you @Spitfire Team !!


----------



## christianhenson (Aug 23, 2018)

THIS IS A CRACKER... (probably because I had nothing to do with it)... super responsive.... and the chorus, made with a real Roland Dimension D..... gngngnnngngnngng


----------



## idematoa (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, I'm going to play Elect piano tonight ...  Thank You #Spitfire Team


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2018)

And I will probably be playing it all day. 
Thank you SF. No guilt here. It feels like you have my credit card pin anyway. And the annoying thing is I don’t mind at all.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 23, 2018)

Another guilty pleasure to take your money.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wonderful...and a "cracker" indeed! Thank you, as always, Christian, Paul and your team at Spitfire!


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 23, 2018)

How do you transfer the electric piano download to another computer ? Is it simply a vsti, etc. file or folder that you copy over to the other computer and don't need to do anything else to invoke it in your Cubase, etc. ?


----------



## Fleer (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you Spitfire


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 23, 2018)

bcarwell said:


> How do you transfer the electric piano download to another computer ? Is it simply a vsti, etc. file or folder that you copy over to the other computer and don't need to do anything else to invoke it in your Cubase, etc. ?



It's both a VST and a sample library. You can set the locations where both have to be installed in the download manager. I don't know how easy it is to copy it to another machine and have the VST find the sample library, because I have never done that myself.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 24, 2018)

Holy crap this EP sounds great, out of the box. 

Couldn't help myself from jamming as soon as I played the first few notes! so buttery.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/labs-ep-jam-mp3.15035/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## New Neighbor (Aug 24, 2018)

christianhenson said:


> (probably because I had nothing to do with it)


Ahhh nonsense. Unless of course you had nothing to do with Solo Strings, then probably yeah!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 20, 2018)

The newest chapter in our LABS series is here. Not only is it awesome — it's FREE!
​

​​


This charango — an Andean guitar-like instrument — was recorded back in 2006 by Christian Henson in his Soho flat, on a KM184 mic. This was the instrument that inspired Christian and Paul to create Spitfire Audio.​
*6 / ∞*
​

​​

Don't have LABS Soft Piano, Strings, Drums, Amplified Cello Quartet, or Electric Piano? Download them now for FREE!​
GET LABS CHARANGO​


----------



## whiskers (Sep 20, 2018)

you all are awesome


----------



## emasters (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## lp59burst (Sep 20, 2018)

What!?!

No Staccato arts... no Legato shorts... unheard of... unbelievable... (_sorry couldn't resist_)   

Thanks Spitfire...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 21, 2018)

Really busy right now but will make time to grab this as I do with all the Labs. Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## idematoa (Sep 22, 2018)

Some short chords of music...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 23, 2018)

_*Shout-Out to Sandy @ Spitfire Support.*_

After hanging in-there with me throughout my off & on attempts to resolve my issue, stretching over many months (due to me being caught at a time of year that sees me away from my primary pc 75% of the time), I am 'whole' again. 

I'm not naming any names, but *Sandy* was tenaciously patient with me. And this is over a free plugin! If that's how they treat a 'free-loader' (ridiculous...), guess who gets my future business (... like little foxes).

So Paul, Christian - give the bloke a raise.

Great service!


----------



## DavidY (Sep 23, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> _*Shout-Out to Sandy @ Spitfire Support.*_
> 
> After hanging in-there with me throughout my off & on attempts to resolve my issue, stretching over many months (due to me being caught at a time of year that sees me away from my primary pc 75% of the time), I am 'whole' again.
> 
> ...



Is this the same Sandy who features in "Modular Mondays" on Christian's Youtube Channel?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 23, 2018)

DavidY said:


> Is this the same Sandy who features in "Modular Mondays" on Christian's Youtube Channel?


The one and only That guy's a rockstar!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 23, 2018)

Sandy does, indeed, rock!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gussunkri (Sep 24, 2018)

My customer support interactions with Sandy has been really good as well!


----------



## TheSigillite (Nov 1, 2018)

New Choir is out for LABS

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 1, 2018)

As always, big thumbs-up for the labs choir. The full library is sitting in the wishlist just waiting for the next check.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 1, 2018)

Haha I gave LABS some shit not long ago....But fuck me these are actually pretty good haha.

-DJ


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 1, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> New Choir is out for LABS



Well dang -- I'd been holding out on the new LABS because I didn't want to get involved with their new app thing, but between this and the amplified cello Quartet... maybe...?


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 1, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Well dang -- I'd been holding out on the new LABS because I didn't want to get involved with their new app thing, but between this and the amplified cello Quartet... maybe...?


Amplified Cello is rad!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 1, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> New Choir is out for LABS
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/




Anyone else having the issue of the sound almost disappearing when you lower the reverb?
It seems like most of the sound is going through the reverb.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Bansaw (Nov 1, 2018)

Just got hold of this myself. This is immense for free... have to say thank-you to Spitfire.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you @Spitfire Team !


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 1, 2018)

Cool Bananas! Thank you SF.


----------



## JF (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## redlester (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks again Spitfire. For those of us who can't justify spending on EWC, even at the discounted price, this is wonderful.

I see Union Chapel Organ is 33% off for November. Again, no announcement from Spitfire on here. (Yet again, the marketing is second to none - I have absolutely no need for a church organ, but they make me want it!)


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you @Spitfire Team 
Immediate use in a project ! Couldn’t come at a better time.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you @Spitfire Team I've had to chain my wallet down after experiencing this snippet of the EWC. One day.... (need a bigger boat before then too!).


----------



## idematoa (Nov 2, 2018)

Labs Choir: Mix here with OAC


... Thank you *@Spitfire Team !*


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 3, 2018)

I think this is possibly (arguably) the most beautiful of all the LABS so far.
Just my opinion of course but it's really wonderful if you're looking for an evolving choral bed. I don't think I have anything that does the job better in any paid libraries.

My only question is if I go through and make adjustments to ADSR etc is there a way to save this is a preset? I'm in Studio One and I know I can save it as a preset within the DAW which would work fine for now but maybe a future update to SFA player?


----------



## ptram (Nov 3, 2018)

A fantastic, generous series of precious gifts. Thank you, Spitfire Audio!

Paolo


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 3, 2018)

Loving this library, definitely might be a gateway to the full Eric Whitacre library!


----------



## TGV (Nov 3, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Loving this library, definitely might be a gateway to the full Eric Whitacre library!


As in "gateway drug", right? This is totally the quality I've come to expect from Spitfire. A gorgeous gift, indeed.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 5, 2018)

using Labs Choir as an instrument...


----------



## idematoa (Nov 16, 2018)

With the "Soft Piano"...


----------



## idematoa (Nov 17, 2018)

With Electric Piano...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, @Spitfire Team for the https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (Synth Pads)!



Spitfire Audio said:


> Recorded in May 2018 by Spitfire engineers Harry Wilson and Harnek Mudhar, LABS Synth Pads was created using Christian Henson’s much-envied synthesiser collection. They fed five vintage synths through reverb, guitar pedals and a selection of outboard gear to create a super celestial sonic universe!




Best,

Geoff


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

#HYPETRAIN choo choo


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks, @Spitfire Team for the https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (Synth Pads)!
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...


Yeah, these pads are lovely. The sort of sound that sits in a mix and not a patch designer's ego trip.
I just wish I didn't have to click the button to see the extra options. One press would be fine, but once you move another control, the options disappear again.
A small moan about an otherwise amazing and free product.

Thanks SF.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 30, 2018)

LABS Synth Pads - Preset 0004 used With Moog Bass & Strummed Acoustic 2 - 6-String guitar


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Nov 30, 2018)

@Spitfire Team - hi guys! 
any idea when the Peel Guitar will be available again?
I'd really like to pay a contribution or donation and get it ASAP! 
Any chance?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks @Spitfire Team:





Spitfire Audio said:


> LABS Frozen Strings was the spark of inspiration that led to the making of one of Spitfire's most renowned libraries — Albion V Tundra. With just six strings players, recorded dry on a cold day in January 2015, Christian Henson set out to create a sound of stark beauty, something that would fit against low, grey skies — the _super sul tasto_ is a haunting highlight.


More here:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (LABS)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 22, 2018)

FROZEN STRINGS! 
Just got it minutes ago and I must say it's fantastic! Instant inspiration!
Merry Christmas and Thank You Spitfire!


----------



## bryla (Dec 22, 2018)

Watched Guy Michelmores video on composing only with LABS and half an hour ago I downloaded all :D


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Perfect timing: first warm, sunny day since September and now I got some frozen strings to get me back in the mood... Thanks! These really are _cool _sounding.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 22, 2018)

Cool, welcome, surprise !! Many thanks SFA !


----------



## idematoa (Dec 22, 2018)

*Spitfire Audio - Frozen Strings*
1 - Super Sul Tasto Violon
2 - Cello
3 - Harmonic birdsong Cello

*Arturia - ARP 2600 V3*
4 - Electro Shaker


----------



## JPQ (Dec 22, 2018)

its this arturia sound? bt somehow i like many arturia preset ideas. even they sound very similar to each other.somesynths soundbetter but presets are waste for me. and i dont have skills and time make all sounds itself.


----------



## idematoa (Dec 22, 2018)

JPQ said:


> its this arturia sound? bt somehow i like many arturia preset ideas. even they sound very similar to each other.somesynths soundbetter but presets are waste for me. and i dont have skills and time make all sounds itself.



===> Preset Electro Shaker factory setting from Arturia - ARP 2600 V3...


----------



## JohnG (Dec 22, 2018)

Me like Spitfire


----------



## JPQ (Dec 22, 2018)

idematoa said:


> ===> Preset Electro Shaker factory setting from Arturia - ARP 2600 V3...


thanks if i get someday suprises with money i canthink also these but now i must limit itself much.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 22, 2018)

Is this same as old labs Frozen Strings?


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 22, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Is this same as old labs Frozen Strings?


 And is there an advantage to using the labs versions over the Kontakt libs?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 22, 2018)

idematoa said:


> ===> Preset Electro Shaker factory setting from Arturia - ARP 2600 V3...



Xtra Cool !!  Have Analog Lab 3 and ARP 2600 'Electro Shaker' patch is in there. Maybe close to your posted Patch …. 
THX


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a question for either @Spitfire Team or @Mike Greene: can we remove the word "Charango" from the title of this thread? It makes little sense to include it at this point.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## evilantal (Dec 23, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> And is there an advantage to using the labs versions over the Kontakt libs?



I'd like to know this as well...


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking forward to these sounds! I got so excited that I mistakenly downloaded a couple into my laptop. Hoping there is a way to transfer the files to my music computer without redownloading them (frozen and ep).

I can report that the downloading app still doesn't work on 1360x768 displays. Only way for me to close it is from the task manager, as I can't access the window titlebar buttons. Okay, since my laptop probably can't run the app either!

Should adjust to monitor size, I'd think. Why not? Is it hard? As a former Java GUI developer, I'm going to hazard a guess: 'no'.

BUT..... darn sight better than a rubber biscuit.


----------



## idematoa (Dec 24, 2018)

*Happy XMAS !* 

Arturia - JUP-8V - Belly Arpeggio
*Spitfire Audio - LABS - Choir Long*
Spitfire Audio - OAC - Chamber Grid

120 bpm


----------



## idematoa (Dec 25, 2018)

UVI - Augmented Piano - Una Corda Sawtay
Arturia - Pigments - Kids in America (modif.) Bass
*Spitfire Audio - LABS - Choir Long*
*





*


----------



## idematoa (Jan 19, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Labs - Choir Long*
*02 - Arturia - Grand Piano*
*




*


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 31, 2019)

Peel Guitar is out. This one is my favorite.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## idematoa (Jan 31, 2019)

*THX !




*


----------



## idematoa (Feb 27, 2019)

+1,

New Instrument : *Modular Piano* = Splendid! THX ! 
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## idematoa (Feb 27, 2019)

An example without Midi Correction :

*Labs : Granular Piano* - Only One Preset


----------



## idematoa (Mar 2, 2019)

*SA - LABS - Modular Pianos - 03 Piano Heaven*
*




*


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 4, 2019)

Just thought I’d drop in again and say Thank You Spitfire. I think you’re doing a great thing with the Labs. I already had quite a lot from the old labs but still collecting the set of new issues.


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm a proud user of quite a few Spitfire Audio libraries and I also have the majority of Spitfire Labs instruments in a Kontakt form. However, I must say I've kind of lost interest in Labs since Spitfire introduced this new engine. I know it was the only way they've could really give away their Labs products for free, but since I've built quite a collection of Kontakt and Komplete libraries I use on a regular basis, I don't very much like an idea of having to install third party sample player in order to run just a few sounds here and there. It seems to me that those instruments that were available in the old Labs format are identical in the terms of sound and functionality. Some new outings, especially Modular Piano, Synth Pads and Choir sounds very intriguing though. I must check them out.

But of course, regardless of my thoughts and experience, I would without hesitation recommend Spitfire Labs to anyone. These instruments really contain an essence of things one would associate with Spitfire Audio.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 28, 2019)

*Scary Strings* : 

"These haunting string evolutions were the inspiration behind Spitfire’s Evolutions libraries, born out of the need for subtly shifting textures. Performed by a small ensemble of string players, we give you three distinctive presets: Cool, which creates icy overtones; Sustain, for longer notes; and Stretched, for a disturbing, drawn-out effect that will make your hairs stand on end."




https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/


----------



## idematoa (Apr 6, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - LABS - Scary Strings - Cool
02 - Native Instruments - Noire - Particles Engine*
*







*


----------



## idematoa (Apr 26, 2019)

_*New: DULCIMER*

"Two dulcimers, recorded by composer and Spitfire Audio founder, Christian Henson." following on https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/_


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 26, 2019)

I hesitate to add to the pile yet another expression of gratitude, lest I contribute to an increase in Christian's head-size. But this whole LABS thing is truly over-the-top generous and... well... just THAT.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 26, 2019)

*01 - SA - Labs - Amplified Cello Quartet - Chatter
02 - SA - WE - My Preset 01
03 - SA - Labs - Dulcimer - Fingered*
*


*


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 26, 2019)

I wonder if this version of LABS Dulcimer differs from the old Kontakt LABS Dulcimer which I already have, in terms of samples or patches? (Obviously the engine is different.)


----------



## SirKen (Apr 26, 2019)

I would like to also thank Spitfire Audio for their generosity.

EDIT - Please disregard the text below. It was corrected after I installed the latest update to the Spitfire Audio App.

I have a quick question though. On my end, the installation folder structure seems to be different than the previous LABS titles. Is this going to be the new standard?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 26, 2019)

SirKen said:


> On my end, the installation folder structure seems to be different than the previous LABS titles. Is this going to be the new standard?



This was actually an error with Dulcimer that we fixed at about the same time as the new version of the app went live, so they're unrelated. Not to worry if anyone experiences this difference in folder structure, it doesn't affect operation, it will just look a bit odd and... messy if you happen to look in the Spitfire Audio - LABS folder.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 26, 2019)

To add to the above, if you have this problem and want to "fix" it it's not just a case of moving the folder, I would advise deleting and redownloading.

Any problems contact support at spitfireaudio.com/support

Ben


----------



## idematoa (May 30, 2019)

Discover the bewitching sounds of two music boxes...


----------



## toomanynotes (May 31, 2019)

Hi is it worth downloading spitfire freebies or will they just take up space not get used? I need to be tight with samples as I want to be more organised and only keep what I use. Thanks


----------



## Divico (May 31, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> Hi is it worth downloading spitfire freebies or will they just take up space not get used? I need to be tight with samples as I want to be more organised and only keep what I use. Thanks


You have to decide. Imo they are really solid for freebies.


----------



## Wally Garten (May 31, 2019)

Divico said:


> You have to decide. Imo they are really solid for freebies.



I don't download all of them, but if it's an instrument I'm interested in, I'm usually pretty pleased with them. If you find yourself never using them, you can always delete them. (I, myself, have never found a use for a charango, though I think that says more about me than the instrument.)


----------



## Uiroo (May 31, 2019)

The sf support told me that there's an issue with the LABS Music Box and Windows 10, in my case no LABS intrument is working anymore. They told me they'd mail me when the bug is fixed. 

So be careful if you're on Win 10. 

I love all the LABS stuff, pure gold in my opinion.


----------



## Fleer (May 31, 2019)

Thank you, Spitfire


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 31, 2019)

I (still) have a question for either @Spitfire Team or @Mike Greene: can we remove the word "Charango" from the title of this thread? It makes little sense to include it at this point.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks! You rawk, @Mike Greene!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 1, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> The sf support told me that there's an issue with the LABS Music Box and Windows 10, in my case no LABS intrument is working anymore. They told me they'd mail me when the bug is fixed.
> 
> So be careful if you're on Win 10.
> 
> I love all the LABS stuff, pure gold in my opinion.



Let us know when they have mailed you. I am having the same issue. (Read your post too late.)


----------



## idematoa (Jun 2, 2019)

SA - Kepler Orchestra - 01 Woodwinds Grid - 02 Woodwinds Accelerating Momentum Grid
SA - Labs - Music Box - Hannah Peel's Music Box
Arturia - Mellotron - Strawberry Flutes


My v1.0.3 is OK with W10 !


----------



## Uiroo (Jun 4, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Let us know when they have mailed you. I am having the same issue. (Read your post too late.)


I will! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 5, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> I will! Sorry to hear that...



I have managed to fix it myself by repairing the install of the LABS Music Box.

I followed the following instructions: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...1-Something-went-wrong-in-Spitfire-instrument


----------



## Uiroo (Jun 5, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> I have managed to fix it myself by repairing the install of the LABS Music Box.
> 
> I followed the following instructions: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...1-Something-went-wrong-in-Spitfire-instrument



Yeah worked for me too! Didnt try it because it didnt work the last time i tried and the support said they get back to me.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 20, 2019)

*LABS Pedal Pads* : I discover this new series - Thx!


----------



## idematoa (Jun 20, 2019)

I rediscover the Granular Piano in Modular Pianos (Labs)  associated here with Woodwind Evolutions.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 21, 2019)

*01 - SA - LABS - Pedal Pads - Sustain Guitar
02 - Arturia - Moog - Bass Arpe
03 - NI - Noire Felt*
*
*


----------



## paulthomson (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi all - 

A live composition using just the Spitfire LABS instruments.. to celebrate Make Music Day!

Pull up a coffee and sit down - its a long one!

Best,

Paul


----------



## idematoa (Jul 25, 2019)

New Free Labs : *Hand Bells

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (Spitfire Audio - Labs)

*


----------



## ptram (Jul 25, 2019)

These bells make very Christmas. Isn't it 38 degrees in London?

Thank you for this refreshing gift!

Paolo


----------



## idematoa (Jul 26, 2019)

*LABS [Hand Bells] - Adding Ghostly Effects In Jingle*


----------



## idematoa (Aug 29, 2019)

*Labs - Soft Piano: wonderful piano!*

01 - SA - LABS - Soft Piano
02 - SA - FSE - A Fragile Start
03 - SA - Albion V - Tundra - Vral Grid
04 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid
05 - UVI - Augmented Piano - Dream Wood Harp
06 - Cinesamples - Voices Of War - Dragonborne Mix - Sus OO & AAH
07 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Ghost Guitars
08 - UVI - FALCON - ARP Voyage


----------



## idematoa (Aug 30, 2019)

*New Labs : London Atmos

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ (SA - Labs - London Atmos)




*


----------



## idematoa (Aug 31, 2019)

100% Labs :

01 - SA - LABS - London Atmos - Hackney Angels
02 - SA - LABS - London Atmos - Broken City
03 - SA - LABS - Soft Piano
04 - SA - Labs - Amplified Cello Quartet - Tremmy


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 26, 2019)

*BRAND NEW LABS!*




Head over to https://www.spitfireaudio.com/labs/ to download now!​


----------



## idematoa (Dec 27, 2019)

Great Sound !  Especially Swells Ensemble, merci !


----------



## ptram (Dec 27, 2019)

Great new sounds! There are a lot of little gems in this collection!

Paolo


----------

